# So much for 2 footers!



## walleye wacker724 (Jul 17, 2012)

Went to conny got beat to hell by 4footers the person I took out got sick so heading in waste of time and money 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RELAYER3 (Sep 9, 2009)

I would love to be wrong 70% of the time and still have my job!!!!!!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

If you are referring to the NOAA wave forcast, try websites specifically for the wind speed and direction that drives the waves. Also, do a search here and you will find lots of info. NOAA is out of touch at times, but predictions can obviously be wrong. We've all had to smartly turn around at the launch on an occasion....


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

walleye wacker724 said:


> Went to conny got beat to hell by 4footers the person I took out got sick so heading in waste of time and money
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I just pulled a triple,I had my first double five minutes later- "two guys chumming at the same time" pulled 8 and had to go in because one was turning green.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I got 8 nice fish today would of had a limit till a damn steal head stole the only lure that was taking fish waves really laid down after 10 ton pretty much flat


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

walleye wacker724 said:


> Went to conny got beat to hell by 4footers the person I took out got sick so heading in waste of time and money
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



I make anyone who isnt used to being up on erie take sea sick pills before we even leave to go to the lake. Cause there isnt anyway we are coming back cause they cant hold there breakfast. Then if the fish are biting, forget it... Plus I am not going to listen to them barfing up a lung all day long.


----------



## tracker30 (May 27, 2011)

I am lucky to live only a couple of blocks south of Erie. This is my usual routine. Get up and check NOAA, then ride my bike to Lakewood Park and see what it looks like. There are many times I think, nope not heading out today, usaully winds out of the north the lake seems rougher than the forecast, but not always. Don't know if this helps. Lucky to live close to the lake, but many times you just don't know until you see it. I do like NOAA allot and find they give good info about fronts coming through.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve been sick a few times myself, but i,ve always stuck it out. but i have compassion for anyone whos sick. because as long as you stay on the water your sick. the first charter i went out on was salmon fishing. it was so rough they only started with 2 rods with 4 people. i got sick about 8:00 am and we were out there all day. i chummed untill i was empty then i had the dry heaves. 15 minutes after we got in i was fine. another bad time i was out with me ex brother n law and i was oh so sick. then his girlfriends daddy got sick, and he had to take him in. i bought some sea sick pills and went back out and fished the rest of the day.

now i use the patches you have to get through your doctor. but i still get alittle sick at times. my son got some stuff at the geneva marina called motion ease. it goes behind your ear, now when i start feeling sick i just put this stuff on and about 20 minutes later im feeling good. i highly recommend this stuff, give it a try the next time you go out. as soon as you get on the boat offer it to everybody. then if somebody dont use it and gets sick, to bad for them. then just reapply about every hour, or less if somebody feels sick.
sherman


----------



## walleye wacker724 (Jul 17, 2012)

Will do Sherman thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

My wife this year started getting sick but didn't before. Took her out on the Ocean and she rode out the day as sick as any one i seen. Now any thing over two and she's sick. So I figure unless its a child or a lady your there till the trip is over. I warn them to take it night before and first thing in the morning cause we dont hit the dock early. If my 57 year old wife can do so can the rest. I have been having some problems my self and is causing me to chum a couple times in 4-5's but I stayed and fished. LOL.
We also take ginger snaps for when their stomachs firs start and crackers usually the small orange peanut butter ones. They do seem to help. But dramamine or bonine seem to work best if you start the day before and one in the morning. Then i think its every 3-4 hours. 
Also warn them not to stare in the boat but on the horizon. Wife gets sick in just a few minutes looking in the boat.


----------



## walleye wacker724 (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh believe me I warned her she's lucky I felt bad for her or we woulda been fishinglol I don't like driving a hour and 15 for nothing


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

One more thing on NOAA! I was reading their page the other days. They say they only predict for ships not small craft. And when the say 1-3's there is also a second ratio they tell that I never understood. If they say 1-3 with 8 sec mean. Means approximately every 8 sec you could receive a wave 1-2 times the highest so 1-3's could give you up to a 6 foot wave every 8 sec. I didn't know but now it makes for sense.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

You are correct viper. 

2 foot or less, or I stay home. 

Was out north east of kelley's one time when noaa said 2 foot or less though, and it took me 2 hours to get back to gem beach.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

For the most part we do 0-2 but have been out in a lot worse. Were both retired and my boats docked so we can go at a drop of the hat any day. No sense in us beating our selves up! LOL!


----------



## walleye wacker724 (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't like fishing in anything over 2s it just gets me irratatedlol I was just mad because I been slaughtering them this whole week with nice weather then they say it's goin be nice I make the drive and get to my spot and bam!!! 4footers but I guess u win some and u lose some..... Once these storms clear il be back at it


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

I feel that same frustration as most when we read good waves reports for days ahead and then drive an hour or more and head out finding twice the wave height. I too get a little irate ! But,, we can't control the weather.

I put the Geneva wind/weather station on my favorites list and check that info now. So if NOAA is calling for 2s or less for the day and I check the wind info from the site and notice that wind directions, speeds and gusts (double digit) from the PREVIOUS hours listed are not 2s or less favorable, I can figure that there's going to be some rough water coming across the lake for awhile but IF the forecast holds true "it HOPEFULLY should lay down".....per NOAA. (and then I add "good luck with that")

I run a heavy boat that's very capable of handling rough seas,, but I think most can agree, motion sickness or not, it is not as enjoyable a time :T when it's rockin' and rollin' !


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Here's the link for the Geneva Station: http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=GELO1

I found that for those that get sea sick, BONINE seems to work better than Dramamine. Even pilots use it. I get it at Walgreen's. 

http://www.cfipilot.com/Bonine-Motion-Sickness-Tablets.html


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd recommend looking at the Conny wind guage: http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=cblo1 If the wind has any vector from the South the Geneva wind guage is somewhat sheltered/blocked, while the Conny wind guage is a mile or so offshore. Look at this morning's winds on both. The average South wind reported at the Geneva wind guage was around 6-8 kts. The average wind at Conny was reported at around 17-18 kts. Which do you think was closer to actual winds out there?


----------



## Bogeyjoker (Sep 5, 2009)

MotionEaze...it works even after motion sickness starts:


http://www.motioneazeworks.com/


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the Conny site Workdog, now I've got another to view, and hope to check for reliability someday this week or next.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

2120Tom said:


> Thanks for the Conny site Workdog, now I've got another to view, and hope to check for reliability someday this week or next.


Your welcome Tom. When I'm fishing between Geneva to Conny I always look at the Conny wind guage to get an idea what the wind has actually been doing out there.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Use my droid to watch the wind. Usually 5-15 aint to bad but over or a steady 15 I stay home. Especially from north or the west.


----------



## MICK FISH (May 10, 2010)

Workdog said:


> I'd recommend looking at the Conny wind guage: http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=cblo1 If the wind has any vector from the South the Geneva wind guage is somewhat sheltered/blocked, while the Conny wind guage is a mile or so offshore. Look at this morning's winds on both. The average South wind reported at the Geneva wind guage was around 6-8 kts. The average wind at Conny was reported at around 17-18 kts. Which do you think was closer to actual winds out there?


Nice share there Jeff! I just bookmarked that link and will refer to it often...at least from June-September lol. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## marcbodi (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi,
I use the buoys.NDBC-station 45005 and NDBC-station 45132.I look at them as soon as I get up.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Workdog is dead on about not trusting Geneva's station. I got burned by it last year! Try Clevelands buoy: http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=45164
And better still, this one south of Port Stanley:http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=45132


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Someone posted a site last year with wind speeds and direction that was directed to sailboat or wind surfers or something like that. Wish I would have bookmarked it.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

bttmline said:


> Someone posted a site last year with wind speeds and direction that was directed to sailboat or wind surfers or something like that. Wish I would have bookmarked it.


It is called Iwindsurf.com CW


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Marblehead Iwind:

http://www.iwindsurf.com/windandwhere.iws?siteID=1869&Isection=Forecast+Graphs&regionID=95

Tim


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

gotta make friends with someone that lives on the shores of our great lake....and keep them on speed dial for the most accurate readings.....


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

chromesteelhead said:


> gotta make friends with someone that lives on the shores of our great lake....and keep them on speed dial for the most accurate readings.....


Depending on when your wanting to leave dockside bait is open around 5:00 hes right on the bay.


----------



## crazylady1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I live right on the lake but in sheffield lake, i dont know if it helps much but i can tell you how it looks around here


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Transderm Scop patch http://www.transdermscop.com/prescribing-information.htm is the greatest thing for motion sickness. I discovered them years ago when i was navigating offroad ProRally races - reading route books over 3-days of offroad race events. I went from not eating much for 3-days to snacking while ripping down the road. Have to put the patch on the night before and it will work for days if left on - effect of drug wears off quickly after removing the patch.

I still use it today when i charter offshore fishing - just in case... I don't want to be spending $1000+ for a day and be miserable. I don't use it when i fish my own boat as I have found that I am so busy that I don't have time to get motion sickness... and since I don't have to go out, I will skip a rough day.

Complication is that it is a prescription only product - so have to ask your Dr to write you a Rx for them.

Remember, if the captain pukes first - the trip should be for free...


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I find this aviation forcast to be very good and convenient since I often launch out of Lorain. Wind direction and speed tells most, but not all of the story for wave height. http://www.usairnet.com/cgi-bin/launch/code.cgi?Submit=Go&sta=KLPR&state=OH

On the bouy wave height, I apply a factor of 2 to get the total height of waves. The application of a multiplying factor has been discussed several times so you can search that up.

I watch the forcast for last minute changes and never pull the boat out of the driveway before checking a few websites for weather, waves, radar, and wind in the morning.


----------

